# LL Saturday morning 5:30 a.m fishing run



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Anyone wanna fish super early Saturday morning?


----------



## Keeper4560 (Jun 16, 2014)

If I was in Texas! Haha


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Let me know how it goes. I will be sleeping at that time but plan to possibly head out later.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Going to try a little top water action then hit some bulk heads for some catfish.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

The temptation is strong, but sleep is stronger.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

You know I would...
Im the type that leaves my house in Katy at 3:30am to be there for topwater action! Wife wants a lake trip, so alittle extra sleep and tubing/skiing are on my schedule for Saturday! We will get out there soon! 

Thanks!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

CrazyBass said:


> Anyone wanna fish super early Saturday morning?


This question can be interpreted two ways:

1) Does anyone want to go fishing WITH CrazyBass at 5:30am this Saturday?

2) Is anyone going to be out there fishing NEXT to CrazyBass at 5:30am this Saturday? If so, see you then.

Which one are you asking? If #1, and no one has volunteered, and you don't mind being the star of my video, I'll split gas and will be where you need me to be at 5:30am.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

CrazyBass said:


> Anyone wanna fish super early Saturday morning?


My question is...why do you consider 5:30, super early?


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Sounds like a date Hopn... I PM you the address

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

tbone2374 said:


> My question is...why do you consider 5:30, super early?


He's 34 tbone2374. A young buck. :-D


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

CrazyBass said:


> Sounds like a date Hopn... I PM you the address
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Sounds great, see you then! Thanks for the open invite. I was going to sleep in, but I need to catch up on my fishing. Been too busy.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

CrazyBass said:


> Anyone wanna fish super early Saturday morning?


I take it that this is the same Saturday (2 days) that we are going ?
I sent you a PM early this morning that I would be there but, am waiting to hear back from you.
Just need to know where to go.

.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

don't want to bust your bubble but i think the catfish have pretty much stopped on the bulk head...think you could find better action on other fish...but thats just me
you might see me scooting by you somewhere out there....i ll send you a message friday


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll be there 5:29 am for some tops and LAZY fishing Saturday.Unless someone in my family is dying I'm going.See you at the same spot we hang out at the tourney crazy B.Might have to borrow some of your secret lures.Call me if you find the mother load and I'll do tha same.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Went out at 5:30 afterall*

5:30 pm! That is the only 5:30 I will see.....found a school midlake and hammered them...we were only suppose to keep four for supper but my fishing buddy slipped a few more in the box. Most were 13" - 16".


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Sounds like we gonna have some fun. Right know it is 3:30 a.m. and I am at San Leon getting ready for our company fishing tournament that we host for Wounded Warrior Project. We will put over 60 guided boats on the water for this tournament. That means we have to cook for about 300 people today. I am proud to be apart of this. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

CrazyBass said:


> Sounds like we gonna have some fun. Right know it is 3:30 a.m. and I am at San Leon getting ready for our company fishing tournament that we host for Wounded Warrior Project. We will put over 60 guided boats on the water for this tournament. That means we have to cook for about 300 people today. I am proud to be apart of this.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Awesome, have fun and stay cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

I might be out there but with a lill late start. Dont get off till 600am


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I might be out there first thing Saturday morning. Wife changed her mind about going to the lake and I was planning on a double header, but after the late install of my new SIDE IMAGING UNIT last night (up till midnight), I just dont know... My double header might include an evening of fishing hybrids on conroe, then head to the state park for the night and fish Livingston Saturday. 

Call me if you are on a school big enough to share!!!!! I will do the same...


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll be out on the North end fish the FFA tx, trying to avoid all the pleasure boaters & pwcs
Good luck to all


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Bass-Tracker said:


> I take it that this is the same Saturday (2 days) that we are going ?
> I sent you a PM early this morning that I would be there but, am waiting to hear back from you.
> Just need to know where to go.
> 
> .


Is there a conflict? You can go ahead and go with CrazyBass if that's the case. I don't mind and understand.  But if not, I'm good to go.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Bass-Tracker said:


> I take it that this is the same Saturday (2 days) that we are going ?
> I sent you a PM early this morning that I would be there but, am waiting to hear back from you.
> Just need to know where to go.
> 
> Originally Posted by *hopn*: Is there a conflict? You can go ahead and go with CrazyBass if that's the case. I don't mind and understand.  But if not, I'm good to go.


No conflict.
Since we didn't fish the Penwaugh tourney, we had been sending PM's to set up another trip, which we pretty much agreed to this Saturday.
I don't mind anyone else going since it's his boat & he has room for more guys.
I got a PM from him that he would text me the address to meet but, I don't have it yet. Just waiting to hear from him.

.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

I got room guys. I been at a tournament. I send address in a bit.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Bass-Tracker said:


> No conflict.
> Since we didn't fish the Penwaugh tourney, we had been sending PM's to set up another trip, which we pretty much agreed to this Saturday.
> I don't mind anyone else going since it's his boat & he has room for more guys.
> I got a PM from him that he would text me the address to meet but, I don't have it yet. Just waiting to hear from him.
> ...


439 Indian hills Blvd.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am leaving my dock at 8 am, so I will see you guys when you are heading in!


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

GT11 said:


> I am leaving my dock at 8 am, so I will see you guys when you are heading in!


You make it sound like we'll have quick limits. LOL
I hope they're biting good in the morning.
I'll be there at 5:30 to meet the gang.
Hey Hopn I hope you still going ?

.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Bass-Tracker said:


> You make it sound like we'll have quick limits. LOL
> I hope they're biting good in the morning.
> I'll be there at 5:30 to meet the gang.
> Hey Hopn I hope you still going ?
> ...


Yes I am. Ready to wet the hook.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Gunna have to eat my words.Well no one died but I swear the man upstair is playing with me every time I planed to go fishing.Its a friday and they threw a 22 work hours day at me.Didn't get home till 5:00am in the morning.Too tired and don't care If Hopn pulling two fish on the same rattle trap at every cast today.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

What?? No video yet! LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I seen them boys out there, so the report is on it's way I am sure.
Saw cowboy and cutie go by in their boat 
And earlier I had saw cazybass, hopn, and Bass-Tracker in the **** boat, 
There were no hoocie girls dancing, though I did see them catch some fish.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

No my best day today. Gonna try again this evening

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

CrazyBass said:


> No my best day today. Gonna try again this evening
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


The bass did not cooperate today. I hope everyone else on the water did well today. Next time CrazyBass.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Okay guys. I kinda made up for not catching fishing this morning. At 5 p.m. I went back out to my first spot on my favorite flat and tore up some white bass. No striper action but was happy to get my friends on some whites. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

You are leaving too early. We pulled out of Kickapoo at 8 am, stopped counting at 50, kept enough for dinner, towed a boat to Governor's Point, and was back at my dock by 11.


----------

